# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  حبوبات آخر زمن

## DERNA

*فيذلك الزمن سيتغير كل شيء ... ستبلغ حبوباتنا درجةعالية من التشرب بمعطيات التكنولوجيا .. فهيا لندخل في عالم حبوبات الألفيةالرابعة

قالت حبوبة (رؤية) مخاطبة حاجة "شاهيناز" التي كانت منهمكة في فرك البامية المحورة جينياً
- والله يا شاهيناز أنا ما عارفاك بتفركي كيف بي (مفراكةالليزر) دي الناس بقو يفركو بي (المفراكة الكهرومغناطيسية ..
ردت عليها حبوبةرؤية) وهي تطفئ البوتجاز الذي يعمل بنظرية الأوتار الفائقة
- نسوي شنو يا بت أمي نحنا لسه ما دخلنا في عصر الصرخة العلمية لكن أسكتي ساي ما وريتك
أمس حاجةهيام بت هيثم ود لؤي عملت شنو؟! ..

نططت حاجة شاهيناز عيونها تهيؤاً لاستقبال الشمار وقالت:
- مالا ؟! .. أنا عارفاها دي زولة عندها (ضلالات عدمية تلقاها سوت ليهاعملة كبيرة!!


أجابتها حبوبة رؤية:
- أمس مشيت ليهاالبيت كنت دايرة لي (ثالث كرومات السايكوبالتيك) عشان ألون الخبيز .. لقيتا ليكي ماسكة (اللاب توب) بتاعا وعاملة (شات) مع واحد عجوز من (هضبة التبت) .. تصوري المرا الما بتخجل دي! ..

ومواصلة لهذه (القطيعة الإلكترونية) قالت حاجة شاهيناز :
أنا زاتي المره دي (كجنتها) من ما سوت لينا القهوة في الجبنة الصانعنها من معدن التيتانوم) ، يعني ما سمعت بي (جبنة الألياف الضوئية

أضافت حاجة رؤيةفي استهجان:
والله صحي (الماوس ما بزيل بلم) .. العالم بتقدم وديل لسع في التخلف لكن إنتي أمس مالك ما مشيتي معانا لي الاحتفال بالذكرى السنوية لـ (جولدن جلاشو)عالم الفيزياء المشهور

أجابتها حاجة شاهيناز:
أمس بعيد عنك مشيت أفحص (الجينات) بتاعتي .. أصلو عندي (جين) كده مغلبني قلت أقلعو أرتاح منو مرة واحدة .. وبالمرة غشيت الصائغ غيرت غوايشي بي معدن نفيس جديد إسمو (الزرانكلينيوم) جابوه من كوكب ما متذكراهو لكن بدور حول نجم اسمو (لالاند) مننا زي تمانية سنة ضوئية.!

هزت حبوبة رؤية رأسها وقالت :
والله بقيتي خطيرة عديييل .. غوايش البتاع القلتيهو ده أنا زاتي ما سمعت بيها .. كدي وريني واحدة

قالت لهاحبوبة رؤية :
ديل يا اختى للمناسبات بس ما بطلعو بيهن ساي ثم رفعت حاجبها الأيسر باندهاش مفتعل وأضافت
وبعدين إنت الظاهر عليكي برضو ما سمعتي بي شنطة اليدالجديدة العاملنها من (رقائق السيلكون)
سحبت حاجة شاهيناز نفساً عميقاً وهيتجهز عبارات مناسبة لترد بها هذه الهجمة الشرسة لترد لها البوبار بمثله ثمقالت:
حاجاتك القلتيها دي أنا صاح ما مرت علي .. لكن إنتي برضو ما سمعتي بي الكفتيرات الجديدة البتعمل بي (موجات ألفا) و لا بـ (الكمشة الاستقطابية) .. ودي كمشة بتغرف الملاح براها وبتكبو في الصحن ..
وعندك كمان (الحلة الفوتونية) ودي بتنجض الملاح بـ (الطاقة القمرية.
وفي هذه اللحظة دخل عليهن (حاج رامي .زوج حبوبة رؤية وهو في الثمانينات .. وتوقف موارباً للباب ليتصنت على هذا(البوباريشن) المعتق ، سمع حاجة شاهيناز تواصل حديثها لزوجته حبوبة رؤية وهي تقول: وبعدين أنا ولدي المغترب في (كوكب نبتون) جاب ليهو (ولد آلي) صغيروني يساعد مرتو في تقطيع السلطة وغسيل العـدة .. وفي هذه اللحظة دخل حاج رامي وقال:
قومن يا نسوان سون لينا الغدا وخلن (الفشخرة) الفاضية دي .. وأضاف في سره بغضب وان شاء الله تقوم بيكن قنبلة (بوزوترونية)تريحنا من نقتكن الكتيرة دى 
*

----------


## ابو وعد

*ابدااااااااااااااااااع
                        	*

----------


## ENG.AALSIR

*ههههههههه حبوبة ريهام مشت وين يا جدو تامر
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشكووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## رشيدي

* انت رائع وكلامك جميل 
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انا بعرف حبوبة واحدة مداومة على الفي بوك
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*هههههههههههههههههههه حبوبة ليه ماجيتي علي الفيس
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*انت رائع وكلامك جميل
سيأتي يوما كهذا قريب


*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*اريتن ميهن حبوباتي   .....
                        	*

----------

